# Post pics of your dreamies!



## AquaMarie (May 7, 2020)

I thought it would be fun to post photos of our dreamies (for those who actually have dreamies). I'd also love to hear how you settled on your list and if you've obtained them all yet. 

Here are my current dreamies, of which I have 5/10 so far:



Spoiler










I went into NH with no real list, except I knew 100% I wanted Reneigh and Audie. I also wanted to try to have villagers I've never had before.  I was intrigued by Raymond,  but wasn't going to buy him or put in a lot of effort searching for him.  Luckily he ended up being my first campsite villager and I ended up liking him quite a bit. 

Sparro was a starter, along with Reneigh (who I reset for) and I became very attached to him and definitely won't be letting him go. I went island hopping specifically to find Audie.  When I found Bianca I was planning to go island hopping to find a snooty since my only snooty had just moved out. I was prepared to drop about 30 tickets, but on my very first mystery island I got Bianca. She was a villager I was really hoping to run into at some point and I couldn't resist taking her,  even though I really needed a snooty instead, lol. 

The next four made my list from scanning amiibo cards every day, so I always have a camper and a chance to get a new DIY recipe.  Out of all the amiibos I have scanned,  I feel the most attachment to those four. (Blanche, Bree, Bruce, Stella). I fell in love with Bones through videos I saw on Twitter and just had to have him.  I do not have his amiibo,  so I used the campsite method to get him in my cycling island.  As soon as I have room for him I'll be moving him to my main island.  

Just for fun,  here's the group I'd love to try out on my second island one day. Again, they are all villagers I've never had.  I'm not sure I'd be ok with 3 rabbits, so Genji or Doc might get swapped out at some point.



Spoiler









And finally here are some villagers that I also like,  but didn't quite make the list for whatever reason. Some I've had before so I'm just making room for new faces. But some of these may replace villagers on my main lists at some point. 



Spoiler









Anyway,  sorry for the long post!  Show me and tell me all about your dreamies!


----------



## Skunk (May 7, 2020)

I went into this game w/ a very small dream list tbh, and more of a general idea who I wanted at some point in my play-through, 
but I honestly got kind of lucky with my 3 starters being people I wanted, & with the help of a rlly lovely friend I made on here,
 some nice people, I was able to get everyone very quickly!! 

Going in I knew for sure I wanted Wolfgang, Whitney, Genji, and I also really wanted Barold :]

but now I have all of my top favorites, and just hope they raise villager cap so I can add in a few more...


----------



## Mezzanine (May 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Bk1234 (May 7, 2020)

When I found Sherb on a mystery island!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 7, 2020)

Here are my current dreamies! Not sure yet if I'm going to keep Flora and Clay on the list because there are so many cute villagers out there!





Right now I have 4/10 obtained (Diva, Flora, Sly, Sylvana)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2020)

I took a picture on Harvey's island the other day with all my dream villagers!  I currently have them all, which is a blessing.  I'm grateful I have such amazing friends because finding Judy would have been a nightmare otherwise haha.


----------



## Altarium (May 7, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I took a picture on Harvey's island the other day with all my dream villagers!  I currently have them all, which is a blessing.  I'm grateful I have such amazing friends because finding Judy would have been a nightmare otherwise haha.


I gave Diana the same dress! Looks like it was made for her <3

My missing dreamies as of now are:











The other 6 I've already got! (Julian, Diana, Skye, Beau, Ruby and Fang <3)


----------



## Bk1234 (May 7, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I took a picture on Harvey's island the other day with all my dream villagers!  I currently have them all, which is a blessing.  I'm grateful I have such amazing friends because finding Judy would have been a nightmare otherwise haha.


AMAZING VILLAGERS! My dream for my island one day... (Why did I not invite Fauna ☹ *Filled with regret*)


----------



## ayeeprill (May 7, 2020)

My dream villagers photos are in my signature. Yes, I only have six. I have them all and love them so!


----------



## voltairenism (May 7, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Here are my current dreamies! Not sure yet if I'm going to keep Flora and Clay on the list because there are so many cute villagers out there!
> 
> View attachment 254480
> 
> Right now I have 4/10 obtained (Diva, Flora, Sly, Sylvana)


I love this list!! Tom is awesome, I really want him at my island at some point. Ankha and Clay are also my dreamies (keep him ) and Sylvana and Blanche are so cute.

/----/

I have my dreamies finished and I'll probably change them at some point because there are so many great villagers, but they arent going anywhere anytime soon. I will take some picks of them in Harvey's Island today, but here they are:


----------



## salem_ (May 7, 2020)

I discovered the dreamie thing just lately, with this forum.
I am still not sure she could be considered a dreamie, but she is,
for sure, my companion in the AC adventure.





I played WW and Dotty was abolutely my favorite villager.
I had her photo and I really, really liked her!
Growing up, I started to play less and less, til I stopped.
After a while, I got on ACWW again, and found out she left,
this was like my "oh no" and stopped completely.

Different AC games came out, tried something, but probably it really
wasn't the best period of my life, so I never got into the game again.

When lots of news about ACNH started to be shared,
the first thing I was interested in was knowing if Dotty was in.
Really, all I wanted to know was if she was in.

Long story short, after 10 or maybe 13 years, I finally got the right period
and the right Animal Crossing again.

When I got ACNH, I planned a certain island with themed villager,
and Dotty didn't fit a lot, so I was really struggling about leaving her in or out.

Then I bumped in this strip:


Spoiler























My heart melted. 
Who tf care about my theme, gimme back Dotty.


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

my current dreamies;


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

My babies!!


https://imgur.com/a/5SihBZC

In order: Punchy, Marshal, Lolly, Raymond, Tom, Snake, O'Hare<3, Genji, Static, Sherb
I love them all so much but I'm considering replacing Punchy with Fuschia and Genji with Judy/Ankha/Purrl?? Idk but I do love it the way it is<3


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

there’s also skye, zucker and dobie but their pics were too large to upload lmao - i have 3/10 of them so far! (kid cat, zucker and dobie)


----------



## Darcy94x (May 8, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Here are my current dreamies! Not sure yet if I'm going to keep Flora and Clay on the list because there are so many cute villagers out there!
> 
> View attachment 254480
> 
> Right now I have 4/10 obtained (Diva, Flora, Sly, Sylvana)


Oh I’m actually so sad I had gonzo and he asked to leave a bunch of times but I actually miss him! I didn’t even get to island hop cause I was poorly and they automatically moved Renee in! I did post that he was in boxes cause I wanted him to go to a good home but nobody was interested


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 8, 2020)

So far in NH, i've only got one out of 30+ dreamies in my list. Two of them i'm looking for the most are:









*^^^^^^^^
THESE GIRLS*


----------



## salem_ (May 8, 2020)

I think yall would appreciate this update:


----------



## Darcy94x (May 8, 2020)




----------



## AccfSally (May 8, 2020)

Currently have them all of them and No, I won't get bored of them..I have two NL towns with nothing but squirrels and bunnies living there and I still have them, many years later.


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 8, 2020)

Here they are, the *DREAM TEAM*
























Only Tiffany left to get now and I've already been offered her!
Side note, I love how well each picture shows off that villager's personality :3​


----------



## Edge (May 8, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 254878
> 
> Currently have them all of them and No, I won't get bored of them..I have two NL towns with nothing but squirrels and bunnies living there and I still have them, many years later.


The way you’ve positioned your dream team reminds me of a family photo with toddlers in the front and parents in the back.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's my dream team! It was really difficult to narrow down with only ten slots, but I'm excited to bring them all home. So far I'm at 7 out of 10 with Bianca on the way ^^


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 7, 2020)

Currently only missing Curlos~


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 7, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 270862View attachment 270863View attachment 270864View attachment 270865View attachment 270866View attachment 270867View attachment 270868View attachment 270869View attachment 270870View attachment 270871
> 
> Currently only missing Curlos~


I love how Dom is the only one facing a different direction LOL  ❤


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 7, 2020)

Lattecakes said:


> I love how Dom is the only one facing a different direction LOL  ❤


He's special.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 7, 2020)

Mine are complete


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

*Kid Cat, Marshal, Lolly, Jerimiah, Raymond, Sherb, Julian, Annalisa, Marina, Flora*

-I love kid cat because he was one of my villagers in City folk (i think), but definitely new leaf.
-I love marshal because come on... look at his grumpy face.
-I love lolly because... she's adorable and she's the cutest with a little OwO face and just SQUEE. Also had her in city folk.
-I'm like 99% sure i had jerimiah in city folk.
-Raymond because he's a cat and his personality is just so cute. 
-Sherb because sherb is the cutest thing to walk the earth.
-Julian because he's a friggin unicorn.
-Annalisa because... Annalisa
-Marina because why not
-And flora because she's a flamingo.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 4, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 270862View attachment 270863View attachment 270864View attachment 270865View attachment 270866View attachment 270867View attachment 270868View attachment 270869View attachment 270870View attachment 270871
> 
> Currently only missing Curlos~



Dom seems just as excited about you as you are about him  You can't make him fall in line, dangit! He's a feisty rebel!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

Anyway, mine are in my siggy... well, kind of. I don't plan on having many if any villagers as "permanent" since I get bored (but Dobie and Ursala can and probably will always be brought back via Amiibo because I love them both forever). But here are some I've obtained that I love:















Shep- He was one of my top wishes for smug villagers. He ranks above Julian for me (FYI, Julian's free to leave my island RN if/when he asks ). His look is just SO cute and I was PUMPED to find him on a mystery island! I mean, I would've preferred Julia, but Shep was in my top three or so wishes. Now that I have him I love him even more- when he's surprised you can see one of his eyes, it's super cute. Also, the fact that he wears glasses sometimes amuses me more than it should. Like, really Shep? THAT'S the best way to improve your vision? ...Really?

Ursala- Honestly, I didn't realize how much I loved her before I got her Amiibo- mainly because that was the first time I ever saw her. When I invited her to move in in ACNL I fell in love  She's just SO cute. The freckles, the eyes, the hair, the coloring... all are just flawless. Plus, her name is a great pun, and I love puns. Also, I just feel like a bear fits the sisterly personality. Intimidating? Check. Protective? Check. Sweet deep down? Check.

Dobie- Another villager I didn't know I loved until I got his Amiibo. He's just the oldest old man looking cranky and I love that about him! He just looks like the type who'd yell "GET OFF MY LAWN!" ...But then secretly feel a little sad if you did leave, 'cause he's lonely.

Marina- When I saw someone selling her on here I jumped at the chance! The octopuses in this game are just so delightfully weird. I also had her a long time in WW and loved her. I remember she once mentioned wanting a seashell to me in that game, so I sent her one in the mail. Then I kept sending them to her, so she could build her collection. I got her picture in that game... I think it was one of the first, if not the first, I ever got. So I was THRILLED to get her in ACNH, too! She lives on my beach, with a cute little boardwalk going to her house, and a nice little yard for lounging in. I also scattered some shell items around her house. It's just really cute!

Sherb- Wasn't a dreamie. But I needed a lazy, was low on NMTs, and someone was selling him on here. I figured "at least someone else will be around to take him if I don't like him" and I also thought his pic would look cute in my side character's dreamy bedroom. But... I've quickly fallen in love with him! He's SO precious and his home exterior looks great on my island. I even gifted him a very special housewarming gift- a Mom's Plushie  It looks PERFECT in his house.


And here are some villagers I REALLY want-










​Julia- My favorite snooty! I LOVE peacocks. I read somewhere they were my star sign's (Aquarius) lucky animal and I've gravitated towards them since. Also, perhaps even more importantly... Julia is a peacock. Not a peahen. She has the male coloration. And that makes her extra special in my eyes!

Tangy- Also had in WW! I don't normally like overly themed villagers... but I make an exception for HER. I currently have Merry as my peppy (one of my first villagers on this island!) and I love Merry... but I'd also be willing to give her up for Tangy. Merry's yard is currently designed to be easily converted to one for Tangy, just in case 

Maple- Honestly, there are SO MANY normals I love it's hard to pic. BUT Maple is forever special. Why? Because she was the very first villager I ever met in any Animal Crossing game. I remember running into her in the very first Animal Crossing game for Gamecube. I thought "WOW! I hope all the animals are this cute!" I'd love to have her on my island, even if only for a little bit! If I do get her, I think I'll put her house beside Sherb's, because their exteriors would look neat together.


There are other villagers I like and would love to have, at least for awhile, but these are my favorites so far!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is my current Villager lineup:



Deli, bangle, and Apollo may eventually move out fo my town but in no rush to have anyone leave. I like my villagers a lot however sometimes it is nice to see new faces. Stella, camofrog, curlos, Whitney, marshal and pinky are staying in my town for quite a while though.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 4, 2020)

It's not 10. These are villagers I wanted in New Leaf. But now I kind of don't care.



Spoiler: Dreamies


----------



## eko (Aug 5, 2020)

beau, judy, kyle, punchy, lucky, baabara, avery
molly, bea, maple, genji, annalisa, drake, coco

I know that's 14 but I couldn't narrow it down to only 10 kajfdhgkadf 
The above villagers I currently have are beau, judy, molly, annalisa, drake and coco (+kyle and punchy amiibos)


----------



## Manah (Aug 5, 2020)

In order of appearance or something, I currently only have the first five.



Spoiler: Dreamies






I wasn't super picky with the three tutorial villagers because I found out too late that they would be randomly filled, so I had one evening and figured I'd take anyone I sort of liked and replace them later if necessary.

Long story short, I fell in love with him almost immediately, and when I got Bob later I realized I can't have a lazy villager that's not a frog. His starter house is actually a bonus since it fits his talk about dirt and bug friends much better.





Peanut was the first peppy I met, and I remembered liking her a lot when she showed up in my campsite in NL. I always want my peppies to be small animals so that worked out perfectly.





Nan was a "kinda okay" villager and I didn't want to island hop all night. Little did I know I would end up liking her so much that June didn't make the dreamy list :,D When I found out about the starter houses, I decided to remove her to upgrade. It took a camper suggesting her to actually go through with it, and three painful days of amiibo scanning. Now I've been ignoring her for two days because she has the move out bubble. YOU WILL NOT LEAVE AGAIN.





ALICE MY GIRL <3 Scanned her in the second I got access to the amiibo function. She's very similar to my most important OC and I kept her in my PC campsite a lot. One of the two villagers I knew I wanted way before NH was even announced.





I had no plans here. I just felt like island hopping and getting a surprise, so the only requirement was a personality I didn't have yet, and I would take the first villager I didn't dislike. I ended up liking her a lot and when I got around ti looking at dreamies, there was no one I wanted more than her.





And Eugene is the other pre-planned one. My best friend kept joking about how similar Eugene was to their OC who happens to be mine's best friend (which gave me the idea for OC representatives in the first place) And he's just one of the coolest smugs.





Another character representative, this time my OC's other best friend. Also my favorite sisterly villager I didn't have in a previous town already.





Oh Raymond. I had no idea the community was so obsessed with him. His interior just works really well with one of my player characters, and his exterior is very similar to Eugene's AND it also happens to fit my town idea. There's no way around this guy.





I really don't like crankies anymore. I have no idea why they're still called that when they're nothing but confused.  I almost decided against having one, but I looked at lists to figure out if I could work them in somehow. Ended up with the idea of a villager who is literally out of place - either Octavian as an alien or Avery as an ancient island god. I went with Avery because a) he fit better, and b) Octavian's house exterior meant I couldn't have Genji as my jock because I wated to spread the houses out a little more.





Well, and then I stumbled upon a post asking why Sterling wasn't more popukar and realized how incredibly well he fit my town. I wasn't sure if I should ditch Genji for him at first, but he was the exception to my no repeats rule anyway because I don't like most jocks. So now I'm going to have no repeats and a cool town guard. Unfortunately I don't have hus card so I'll have to keep him if I find him during poster cycling. Everyone else (except Ray of course) I can just scan when I'm done.


----------



## melco (Aug 5, 2020)

it's never gonna happen since I don't put the effort into achieving any specific lineup BUT...
these are my top 10 favorite villagers (that are in NH anyway):



evidently my tastes are pretty Basic but I can't help it :')


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m too lazy to post pics but my main dreamies rn are Phil + Raymond


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 5, 2020)

I already have 10/10 of my dreamie villagers!


Spoiler: kinda long cuz images are big lol






my starter random normal move-in, for my first 5 villagers I decided not to island hop and just let rng decide who my first 5 villagers would be since I was planning on kicking them out anyways (since they have ugly basic interiors), and she's one of them... Originally not part of my dreamie but she's just so cute that I fell in love with her, now she's a dreamie of mine replacing Kiki/Coco on my original dreamie lineup... Planning on kicking her out and reinviting her but I already replaced most of her furnitures with the ironwood set so idk if I'll kick her out still...




She's the very first one I got thru island hopping (my 4th NMT that day)! She's a dreamie of mine because I really like her design and I like the story behind her name, idc if she always on her workout clothes I think that gives her a lot of personality, it's not that ugly imo...




The second villager I got thru island hopping (got him on my 2nd NMT that day), he's a dreamie of mine because he was in my first NL town before and I still really like him so I was very happy to encounter him again (he looks like a fox rather than a wolf and I love foxes!), plus I kinda ship him with Audie lol so I think it was kinda a destiny that when Audie came to my island, he followed lol... 




I bought him for 5NMT! I didn't encounter any dreamie when I was island hopping that day (only did 25NMT run and found no one, found other cool villagers tho like Octavian, Kyle, & Zucker but they're not a dreamie so I passed them up) so I just went to the Neighbor Network here and luckily, he's being sold and got him! He's a dreamie because I want to use him for my island's lore and story, plus he's a mummy dog, really cool if you ask me... 




I got her thru a giveaway, the same day I got Lucky (since I have another plot open so I got her), I also have her in my NL town and still really liked her, she's my favorite snooty along with Judy so I grabbed the opportunity and took her with me again to live on my island... 




Have an open plot that day for a different villager, but since I got bored I thought of using some NMTs cuz I can't adopt the villager I was supposed to get yet because I have no internet connection to where I'm at. Really didn't expect to get him on my 5th NMT that day so I took the plunge and get him cuz I can't pass him up, regret it though since the trade (it's actually an amiibo villager giveaway) didn't push thru because I can't open a new plot in time, I got very guilty about it, but no point in crying over spilled milk so I just enjoyed Julian's company and now I don't regret it anymore... 




Bought her on Nookazon for 10NMT if I'm not mistaken, Lily is my all time favorite villager! She's just so precious and cute ans small that you can't really go wrong with her, I also had her before on my NL town and that's where I loved her so when I had the chance to buy her, I grabbed that opportunity! Kinda regret buying her off on Nookazon tho as I forgot the possibility of her not being original (I like keeping my villagers original aside from their clothes), will probably kick her out and invite her again if possible in the future, but right now, she's staying! 




4th villager I got thru island hopping (my 9th NMT that day), I was not planning on having 2 snooties at all as I already have Diana, and because of Judy, I broke that rule cuz I can't pass her up since she's a new villager, she doesn't have an amiibo yet, and I really want to have her, plus look at her, she's just too adorable, but getting her would mean I won't have either a Jock or an Uchi so I'm in a dilemma right now since I like having all personality types of villager living in my island... 




Beau is the 5th and last villager I got thru island hopping (got him on my 29th NMT that day, my longest run thus far), he also lived in my NL town before and he's my second most favorite villager just below Lily, so when I saw him on my longest NMT run I got quite excited and got him! I really like his sleepy eyes, it's just so adorable, I just really like him even in NL... 




The last villager from my dreamie list, getting her means I won't be getting a Jock tho (sorry Genji, maybe later when I decide who I want to kick out between Diana or Judy), same as Lucky, she's a dreamie because I want to incorporate her on mt island's story/lore, will be my witch's assistamt of some sort lol...


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Aug 5, 2020)

I love seeing everyones dreamies and the stories behind them!

My dreamies are Sally, Blaire, Peanut, Deirdre, Diana, Poppy, Roscoe, Rudy, Papi and Kidd:



Sally! I discovered her a few months ago, and now she is my absolute favourite villager. Love her colouring, lazy eyes... and she is so seet (because she is a normal, of course). She has her own pottery area on my island.



Blaire! She is one of my OG villagers, from my first AC game ever: WW. I had to have her in this game as well, and let Whitney (another WW pall) leave because of her. Love her skunk-like appearance.



Peanut! Also a WW favourite and the only peppy I can stand.



 Poppy! Discovered her in the beginning of this game, and needed her because she is the cutest. She has her own library on my island. As you can see, I have a love for squirrels.



Deirdre! Also a new favourite: love her Irish name, her default sweater, her house, her personality, her design.



Diana! My islsand is ancient Greece themed... so I needed to have the Roman version of Artemis... her house is a bath house, which means she will have a bath house as a garden. Never considered her in the beginning of this game, but I think she is a perfect fit now.



Roscoe is also a WW favourite, plus he is a demon horse... he will be the guardian of Hades (the Underworld) on my island.



Rudy! I never considered a cat villager until I got two little kittens a couple of weeks ago. Plus, Athens is full of cats so I kind of needed one. He is one of the nicest jocks in my mind (besides Bill), so here he is.



My NH favourite Papi, of course!



And last, but not least: Kidd! My island needed a goat (because Greece), and I needed a smug, so he had to be my choice. Just like Sally, I love his eyes!

So there they are, my mix of WW, NH, new favourites and villagers that go well with my theme. I currently have 8 of them, and am in the process of amiiboing Rudy in. After him, Kidd is the final one.. though I also have his Amiibo, and then my dreamies are complete!


----------



## cinnamonbella (Aug 5, 2020)

I want all different species types! 
4/10 achieved so far


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 5, 2020)

melco said:


> it's never gonna happen since I don't put the effort into achieving any specific lineup BUT...
> these are my top 10 favorite villagers (that are in NH anyway):
> View attachment 298519
> evidently my tastes are pretty Basic but I can't help it :')



I'm glad someone else likes Midge too. She was a real cutie when I had her. She got voided because no one wanted to take her.


----------



## marea (Aug 5, 2020)

Pic of some of my virtual friends in all their cuteness!





I havent obtained all of them yet but i stopped looking currently since i am thinking of starting over. Some of them are dream villagers since nl and some of them i had for the first time in nh and they became a dream villager after, like Olive.
-
@ThatOneMarshalFangirl I thought Raymond would become one of your dreamies since he is basically Marshal 2.0


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm missing Mitzi, Raymond and Punchy. Once I have them I'll have an all cat island.


----------



## Dudy Dude (Aug 6, 2020)

My dream team is complete! I finally have all 10 of them on my island.





When I started my island, Sylvia was one of my starting villagers along with Bam. However, I restarted my island since I didn’t like my island name, and ended up with Cherry and Flip instead. I really liked Sylvia and I was really happy to get her back!




As I mentioned previously, Flip was my new starting villager on my new island. I didn’t like him very much at first, but he grew on me, and now I wouldn’t want any other jock villager.




Remember early on in the game when you had to build a bunch of furniture for three houses? Well, my third and final villager to move in was none other than Fauna. Having not played any Animal Crossing game prior to New Horizons, I didn’t know who any of the villagers were, so when I found out who Fauna was I was ecstatic. For someone who was treated like dirt all throughout life, the normal personality villagers make me feel appreciated, and I can’t get enough of them. Her catchphrase is “dearie” which is absolutely adorable, and she hits close to home since there are a LOT of deer near where I live, and they’re really cute to watch. Anyway... I’ve gone on about Fauna for a while now, I love her if I hadn’t made that clear.




Ahh, Raymond, the one who everyone’s crazy for. Having him on your island is seen by some as a status symbol with how sought after he is, which, admittedly, is one of the reasons I set out to get him. I don’t regret it at all though, as his dialogue is quite entertaining. I like his office interior - I’d imagine the island is hot in the summer so it must be nice walking into an office with the AC on. One thing I don’t get, however, is why his catchphrase is “crisp”.




This adorable squirrel showed up in my campsite, and I fell in love at first site. I didn’t have a snooty villager yet, and Tasha seemed like the perfect choice. She wanted to kick out a villager I had liked, so I had to turn her down, but a few weeks later I was able to find her again and take her home for good. I love her color scheme, and the inside of her house is quite beautiful. I especially love her animated wallpaper, which is rain against the backdrop of a city at night.




Another popular villager New Horizons, I find Audie lovable in many ways. First, there’s speculation (no confirmation though) that she is named after Audrey Buchanan, a grandmother in her eighties who has gained fame for how much she loved Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and bow many hours she invested into it, which I think is amazing. Despite being a wolf, she somewhat resembles a fox, which is hinted at in her catchphrase “foxtrot”, and I’m quite fond of foxes as I’ve seen a few near where I live. Also, one small detail that I happen to adore is that when she waves at you after you leave her house, she smiles and you can see her mouth gape, like she’s really happy to have seen you!




Here’s someone I’ve had on my island for a long time! Early on, I traded something for ten Nook Miles Tickets (I forgot what I had traded) and I had decided to use them to try to find a new villager, since I didn’t have ten yet at the time. On the fifth ticket, I saw what looked to be some sort of a red guy with an odd-shaped mouth. It wasn’t until I saw Octavian’s name that I realized he was supposed to be an octopus, after which I realized that it was quite a creative name! Being quite fond of sea creatures, but not expecting any in Animal Crossing, I immediately invited him. In my opinion, he’s quite easily the best cranky villager in the game... though when I speak to him, he doesn’t seem cranky at all.




Originally, I wanted to have no more than one villager of any species, meaning I’d have 10 different species overall. However, I made an exception for that when I found out there were three octopus villagers in the game, and that the other two were just as lovable as Octavian. So after I got Octavian, I made it a goal to get the other two as well, and not long ago I found Zucker. I thought it was some sort of chocolate sauce on his head so it surprised me to find out it was supposed to be takoyaki. His dialogue is so childish, which I adore because even though I try not to show it, I am really immature as well.




Of course, my octopus group couldn’t be complete without Marina... who’s aesthetic is something I wish I had. Her shade of pink skin? Adorable. The shape of her eyes? Adorable. Her yellow spots on her cheeks? Adorable. Her dreamy sweater? Adorable. Her house is also adorable, with a lot of pink. Honestly, there isn’t much else I have to say... other than that she’s adorable.




Last but certainly not least is my favorite koala Sydney! Her house with all of the wooden block decorations is so cute it makes me want to cry tears of happiness. Though I don’t like her overall dress, I gave her a simple dots tee similar to what she wore in New Leaf and... oh my, just look at her! She’s gorgeous! I simply can’t get enough of the normal villagers - I have three of them and one of every other personality type - since they’re just so NICE to me!

Well, that’s a wrap on my dreamies. I love hearing about what reasons people have for their dreamies!


----------



## Rosch (Aug 6, 2020)

Here's me and the boys. With my cousin, C+.


----------

